# Need you advice for video editing workstation



## Upadhyay (Dec 30, 2014)

Need you advice for building/upgrading a i7 based, 32Bg RAM, NVIDIA Quadro K4000 or equaling graphic card based video editing workstation.



1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Non liner Video Editing, Adobe Premier, Aftereffects etc.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 1.5 Lakh

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Win 7 or Win 8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 128 Gb SSD + 2 Tb at least, need the scalability to increase or add Raid

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: will use dual 24” monitors (will purchase separately)

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Processor, chassis and PSU.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:Asap

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No
10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Lucknow/Delhi

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: This is my current workstation, would like to reuse any component if recommended. 

Intel® Core™ i7-920 Processor (8M Cache, 2.66 GHz)

Motherboard
DX58SO (LGA1366 Socket)

RAM 
 Corsair (2x3)  6GB  DDR3  Triple Channel 

Graphic Card
Nvidia Quadro FX 580
SMPS 
 Corsair 800w

Cabinets 
ZEBRONIC 
Gaming TOWER  420 x 185 x 430 mm (L x W x H)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2014)

Which Corsair PSU do you have, the model?


----------



## DK_WD (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi upadhyay,

I would like to add a word to help in build of PC.Here are some options for you.

CPU: Intel Core i7-920 2.66Ghz Quad-Core OEM/Tray Processor.
Motherboard: Intel® Desktop Board DX58SO.
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory.
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive.
Secondary:Western Digital Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive.
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 980 4GB Twin Frozr Video Card.

I believe these components are best for video editing based on your budget. In build, MOBO is the support of SLI and CrossFire technology that means in the future you can add-on a second GPU card for performance, instead of buying a new MOBO or replacing a totally new GPU. The Corsair 800 power supply is compatible with the system, no need to change. The MSI GeForce GTX 980 is better in terms of performance, mostly used for video editing and stability in graphics and with that you can enjoy better graphics. The Intel DX58SO Mobo is supported up to 16GB system memory, so you just add another 8GB RAM (1600Mhz) in system for better performance. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Upadhyay (Dec 31, 2014)

This is actually for a friend of mine who is not a member of this group. I will ask him about the model number of PSU and update.

In the mean time is it possible to recommend any suitable configuration, he wants a significant performance improvement.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 1, 2015)

If you want a a significant performance improvement then you should get a new CPU.

i7 4790 (20,500)
Asus B85-PRO GAMER (8,500)
Samsung 850 Pro 250 GB SSD (12,500)
Seagate 2 TB HDD (6,000)
Corsair 400R (5,700)

> Depending on which PSU you have you may or may not require a new one.

> If you aren't gonna be gaming on this then a FirePro card will be better suited. Which version of Adobe shuite will your friend be using as older versions used CUDA while newer versions use OpenCL. Please mention this too.


----------



## Upadhyay (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks, Adobe Premier Pro (CS6 i guess) is the primary application he is using and will use on the upgraded workstation.

@ Any suggestions around the GPU....will this motherboard support 32GB of RAM and dual monitor.

I guess a totally new workstation will be a better idea


----------



## Upadhyay (Jan 6, 2015)

guys please suggest something


----------



## Gollum (Jan 6, 2015)

Upadhyay,

You are not going to go anywhere with a legacy FX520 
You need Nvidia Quadro K5200
Compare Quadro GPUs for PC Desktops and Macs | NVIDIA


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 6, 2015)

change from premier to Edius


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 6, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi upadhyay,
> 
> I would like to add a word to help in build of PC.Here are some options for you.
> 
> ...



No offence, but you should just stick to selling hard drives.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 6, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> If you want a a significant performance improvement then you should get a new CPU.
> 
> i7 4790 (20,500)
> Asus B85-PRO GAMER (8,500)
> ...



+1 to his 



bikramjitkar said:


> No offence, but you should just stick to selling hard drives.



rekt


----------



## Upadhyay (Jan 6, 2015)

Guys I am open to a totally new workstation.

It should support dual 24" monitors, upto 32GB RAM


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 6, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> No offence, but you should just stick to selling hard drives.



, that was a bit offensive. Instead of simply discouraging someone, why not post what mistakes did he make? This would be useful for him as well as for OP.



Upadhyay said:


> Guys I am open to a totally new workstation.
> 
> It should support dual 24" monitors, upto 32GB RAM



You didn't answer my question. Let me quote myself -



> If you aren't gonna be gaming on this then a FirePro card will be better  suited. Which version of Adobe suite will your friend be using as  older versions used CUDA while newer versions use OpenCL. Please mention  this too.



- - - Updated - - -



DK_WD said:


> Hi upadhyay,
> 
> I would like to add a word to help in build of PC.Here are some options for you.
> 
> ...



Let me just point out some issues with this. No offense in any way what so ever. Just an education post.

> 4th gen i7 and 1st gen i7 has massive performance difference. If someone has the need and budget then why not upgrade?

> Samsung 850 series SSDs are already available. No sense in buying 840 series.

> Why suggest a gaming card for professional work when OP hasn't mentioned gaming as a need? A FirePro or Quadro card will be much better depending on which version of Adobe suite or other software OP uses.


----------



## Upadhyay (Jan 6, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> change from premier to Edius



I am happy with Premiere

- - - Updated - - -

It's premiere pro 5.5 and power supply is corsair tx750....but now as I will go for a complete new rig so would like to keep the earlier one for other jobs.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 6, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> , that was a bit offensive. Instead of simply discouraging someone, why not post what mistakes did he make? This would be useful for him as well as for OP.



I can understand someone recommending a generation or two older CPU's, but an i7 920 and X58 board? That's almost 6 years old tech and it seems the guy is completely out of touch with the scene. Also this gem- "The MSI GeForce GTX 980 is better in terms of performance, mostly used for video editing and stability in graphics". Seriously?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 6, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> I can understand someone recommending a generation or two older CPU's, but an i7 920 and X58 board? That's almost 6 years old tech and it seems the guy is completely out of touch with the scene.



you should have read the whole thread!
you should understand that op is already having the first gen i7 and the specified mobo and dk_wd jut mentioned that. he could have been little more clearer though.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 6, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> you should have read the whole thread!
> you should understand that op is already having the first gen i7 and the specified mobo and dk_wd jut mentioned that. he could have been little more clearer though.



Oops just saw that now. Apologies to dk_wd for the misunderstanding and harsh language.


----------



## DK_WD (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi All,  

  [MENTION=4168]bikramjitkar[/MENTION] hey no issues, we all make mistakes sometimes, myself included.     [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION], I am really appreciate for your comments; and next time I'll be more clear in my comments.



Upadhyay said:


> Guys I am open to a totally new workstation.



    [MENTION=171894]Upadhyay[/MENTION] since now the limitation is the following:
Budget: 1.5 lakh.
Supports dual 24" monitor.
Supports up to 32GB RAM.

How about this configuration?

CPU: Intel Core i7-4930K 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor.
Motherboard: Asus P9X79 LE ATX LGA2011 Motherboard.
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (8 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory.
Storage: Samsung 850 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive.
Secondary: Western Digital BLACK SERIES 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive.

For GPU, you can go with Quadro k6000 or FirePro W9100; based on your budget.

Good luck.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 8, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> ~snipped~
> For GPU, you can go with Quadro k6000 or FirePro W9100; *based on your budget.*
> 
> Good luck.
> ~snipped~



'Based on your application' will be more appropriate  as some softwares use CUDA and some OpeCL.


----------



## Upadhyay (Jan 9, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> For GPU, you can go with Quadro k6000 or FirePro W9100; based on your budget.
> 
> Good luck.





I guess both are 3000 USD+ cards....


----------



## DK_WD (Jan 9, 2015)

Upadhyay said:


> I guess both are 3000 USD+ cards....



Hi Upadhyay,

Yup, you are right both GPU is really expensive. That’s why in my previous post, I recommended you GTX 980 GPU, based on my experience with it. The GTX 980 GPU is 35% faster than GTX 780 Ti, 73% faster than R9 290X because its architecture is supported by Maxwell architecture, due to that the Video support or graphics are quite good.

In short, you're getting a powerful addition to your PC that not only lets you turn your 1080p monitor or HDTV into a QHD beast, but also have powerful pixel if you're a gamer, graphic professional, 3D artist or video editor.


----------



## Upadhyay (Jan 9, 2015)

Quadro k6000 or FirePro W9100 are out of question.....would like to go for something around 50K (+ - 20%)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 10, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi Upadhyay,
> 
> Yup, you are right both GPU is really expensive. That’s why in my previous post, I recommended you GTX 980 GPU, based on my experience with it. The GTX 980 GPU is 35% faster than GTX 780 Ti, 73% faster than R9 290X because its architecture is supported by Maxwell architecture, due to that the Video support or graphics are quite good.
> 
> In short, you're getting a powerful addition to your PC that not only lets you turn your 1080p monitor or HDTV into a QHD beast, but also have powerful pixel if you're a gamer, graphic professional, 3D artist or video editor.



Areee but why get gaming card for professional work same they are available at same budget?

@OP, get Quadro K4000. Leadtek has a 3 GB DDR5 model for 56k.


----------



## toolius (Jan 11, 2015)

get the quadro k4200 ..or the gtx 980. The qudro is for 55K and the gtx 980 is 45k
Also id suggest the i7 - 5820k - 26k
Asus x99A - 22k
32GB Ram - 38k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 12, 2015)

toolius said:


> get the quadro k4200 ..or the gtx 980. The qudro is for 55K and the gtx 980 is 45k
> Also id suggest the i7 - 5820k - 26k
> Asus x99A - 22k
> 32GB Ram - 38k



I don't understand why are people suggesting  GTX cards when Quadros are available at same price levels?


----------



## Upadhyay (Jan 12, 2015)

So what should the final configuration look like now...


----------



## vkl (Jan 14, 2015)

A Quadro is not required here unless he is going to work on 10-bit video which would also require a 10-bit monitor.Geforce gtx 970 would be faster for these purposes with the mentioned applications than those 50-60k Quadros.Premiere Pro CS6,CC support both CUDA and OpenCL,he should nay be move on to newer versions than CS5.5


----------

